# Post your BF3 Specs and FPS



## Cloud (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm just wondering what other people are getting in the way of frames per second and what configuration opf PC and game setting you are all running?

I have the 870 2.9 ghz i7, 8 Gb ram and GTX 460.

I'm running in high setting with 2x AA at 1080p resolution and getting 55-60 fps. I don't think you need the AA at a high res on a 24" monitor.

I'd love to be able to play ultra but it looks so amazingly good anyway, I can't see it being much better.

I'm very suprised they say my system is not good enough??? I'm pretty sure my old X2 Athlon 3000+ with x1950 pro would have run this in low and still looked really good.

How much difference do you think the deatil settings make? I think it looks amazing on low even.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 3, 2011)

I have it on ultra at 1080p... couldn't tell you my FPS but it's perfect to the naked eye.

Core i5 sandybridge whatever it is
2GB 6870
8GB ram


----------



## Cloud (Nov 3, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I have it on ultra at 1080p... couldn't tell you my FPS but it's perfect to the naked eye.
> 
> Core i5 sandybridge whatever it is
> 2GB 6870
> 8GB ram



Press the key above tab to get the console up then type help.

Dont know the command off the top of my head but it's in the list. Something like command drawfps 1


----------



## Cloud (Nov 4, 2011)

it's Render.DrawFps 1 in the console.

Tbh I'm running in medium now, it looks just as good. It's that HBSO that makes the most difference, turn it to SSAO. I honetly can't see much difference between medium and ultra.

I dunno I can run higher settings but I feel it plays better at the refresh.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm running a 6870 at 1080p with everything set to high. Gives me a nice rate of between 45-60. I think my q6600 @3.1ghz is a slight problem when things get really crazy on the massive maps, especially when there's a ton of destruction and other physics stuff going on, cos I get the odd drop to 28fps for a second or so when it's all went mental.

In the campaign I have it all up to Ultra and generally sit around 40-60.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 4, 2011)

also I think HBAO makes a considerable difference to how good the game looks.


----------



## grit (Nov 4, 2011)

1920 with everything on high, no idea of the FPS but no complaints.

Quad core 2.4 ghz AMD and a ATI 5770, machine was built about two years ago so I'm quite impressed with how it performs.


----------



## Cloud (Nov 4, 2011)

revol68 said:


> also I think HBAO makes a considerable difference to how good the game looks.









For the extra 15-20 fps I'd take the SSAO 

I dunno, I just think the refresh rate helps in close up combat. In theory anything over 30 fps should be fine but I seem to get more kills running as high as possible.

I think they have done a good job really, it looks very good on low, you don't lose much over the entire spectrum of settings.

I might install it on my sons quad core and HD3870, I reckon that will run it ok because it's a smaller monitor and resolution is 1680*1050. He wont buy it though, he's turned into an xbox live moron and he. ofc, wants MW and doesn't appreciate the more mature gameplay of BF3  lol

I have to keep this rig for two more years (on credit) so I hope this is going to cut it for a while. It's a bit bad when a rig is outdated in 9 months. This was top of the range at the time.


----------



## grit (Nov 4, 2011)

Cloud said:


> He wont buy it though, he's turned into an xbox live moron and he. ofc, wants MW and doesn't appreciate the more mature gameplay of BF3  lol



Disown him, no really, thats fucking appalling!


----------



## Cloud (Nov 4, 2011)

grit said:


> Disown him, no really, thats fucking appalling!



His Girlfriend has rank 15 prestige, thats sick

HIs xbox blew up the other night, MW always kills them. Luckily we have a spare.

I know one guy with 5 xboxes, crazy innit


----------

